# Lid -yes or no



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2012)

When I get to this stage I always question if box needs a lid or not. I do not see why I do this to myself cause they all get lids? This one grew out of the mistake of feeding it through the wrong way-thus 2 coves. Like the wood -have not decided if I like the double cove. I bet in the end it gets a lid................

[attachment=5133]

[attachment=5134]


----------



## drycreek (May 3, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## EricJS (May 3, 2012)

It will look perfect either way! I'll still vote yes. It will add character to an already outstanding box!


----------



## txpaulie (May 3, 2012)

All boxes get a lid!:no dice. more please:
Without a lid, it would just be a... box...:i_dunno:

Beauty, 2 coves is a decent look on this one!

p


----------



## kweinert (May 3, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> When I get to this stage I always question if box needs a lid or not. I do not see why I do this to myself cause they all get lids? This one grew out of the mistake of feeding it through the wrong way-thus 2 coves. Like the wood -have not decided if I like the double cove. I bet in the end it gets a lid................



Not that it would be easy to do, but a lid with a double circular cove would look pretty slick.

Or even a double cove with an inset of the spline wood on both sides.


w S w w w w w w w w S w
w P w w w w w w w w P w
o L o o o o o o o o L o
o I o o o o o o o o I o
d N d d d d d d d d N d
d E d d d d d d d d E d


And yes, if I could draw I'd've given you a picture instead.


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2012)

It must have a lid. It's beautiful, graceful, and intriguing. It deserves a beautiful, graceful, intriguing top with a mini-coved edge to match. the lid will be a little thicker than your norm but with the cove it will look snazzy. Not a solid lid but a recessed one where the upper portion of the lid is smaller than the lower portion - sort of a mini-reverse of the box.


----------



## kludge (May 3, 2012)

I agree with the others, lid.

But I think it should be simple, or you'll have too much going on. The coves give this box interest, don't try to fight for that interest in the lid. Just a simple rounded lid out of the spline wood, would be perfect. IMHO


----------



## Gene Howe (May 3, 2012)

Yes, a lid. 
Coved on the diagonal. 
JMO


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2012)

I say yes... How about a walnut frame with a maple raised panel(cove detail)? I can send you back some walnut of you need me to!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2012)

Wow guys- lots of Ideas- I guess it is unanimous I need a lid. Now which one of many ideas do I use. I should have said before-this is maple with walnut splines. One of 8 boxes that started out the same and it seems the pretty much have gotten away from me and gone their own way. The coves on this one are symetrical even though they do not look like it. I love this piece of maple- nice wood for a wal-NUT sort of guy......................


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2012)

I really like the double cove, Kinda one of those mistakes that turned out great! yes on the lid or it would be a tray. maybe a simple lid but purty wood.


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2012)

Lid, yes. Or it's just a dust collector! You have more of this maple (for the box, I mean) or would the lid be a different species? How about a softly Domed lid? So many possibilities.....


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2012)

Oh yes I have plenty of maple and I think a softly domed lid out of figured maple is what it will be. The boss(Kathie) here at home said it was busy enough already. I will post again when boxes are done. WOW maple is easy to finish............... I always forget that.


----------



## brown down (May 5, 2012)

either way thats an impressive box you have there. I love that grain you have, thats gnarly.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2012)

Brown down, Thanks- you know what wild grain wood is-you have plenty. This piece is much better than pictures-irredescent- when it is finished I will post pictues of it and the 7 other that I am making at once. Have bottoms finished now lids. Boxes are fun cause I get to use pieces of wood tha wood not fit well in other projects. I just do not know what the hell I am going to do with all of them. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## BarbS (May 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Brown down, Thanks- you know what wild grain wood is-you have plenty. This piece is much better than pictures-irredescent- when it is finished I will post pictues of it and the 7 other that I am making at once. Have bottoms finished now lids. Boxes are fun cause I get to use pieces of wood tha wood not fit well in other projects. I just do not know what the hell I am going to do with all of them. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:



ETSY. Boxes really do pretty well on Etsy. At twenty cents a listing, you can't go wrong!
http://www.etsy.com/treasury/MTI4MDc4MTR8MzIwNTk0ODg1/the-humble-box?index=3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2012)

Barbs, thanks-that is what my son is trying to get me to do with them. I looked at the boxes-there are a lot of them but really none quite like mine. I might have to try it-son has another motive-he blows glass and wants me to list for him. In fact there is a little glass flower sitting in something you might recognize.

[attachment=5225]


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2012)

All 3 of those pieces look great together!:yes:


----------



## brown down (May 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Barbs, thanks-that is what my son is trying to get me to do with them. I looked at the boxes-there are a lot of them but really none quite like mine. I might have to try it-son has another motive-he blows glass and wants me to list for him. In fact there is a little glass flower sitting in something you might recognize.


well, they say the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, .... man all of them are very impressive!! 
I love busy wood! busy wood sells. people love grain patterns, especially the ones that set it aside from the others, which all three pieces accomplish very well
i only have a few gnarly pieces :rofl2: :
:lolol:
what did you pop the grain wit, boiled linseed oil????


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2012)

The large walnut bowl(my walnut) is a bowl I traded with Heinz for. The Flame elder is Kevin's turned by Barbs- Just did not want any confusion when it came to credit due. Finish I hate to admit- I do not really like Linseed oil-great for gunstocks but Not hard enough for me-finish is a simple General wipe on.


----------



## BarbS (May 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Barbs, thanks-that is what my son is trying to get me to do with them. I looked at the boxes-there are a lot of them but really none quite like mine. I might have to try it-son has another motive-he blows glass and wants me to list for him. In fact there is a little glass flower sitting in something you might recognize.



Hey! What a beautiful little glass flower. It goes perfectly in that bowl (set?) Yes, I think you should list your things. Your son's glass is unique, too, and I'll bet it would be popular.


----------



## brown down (May 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> The large walnut bowl(my walnut) is a bowl I traded with Heinz for. The Flame elder is Kevin's turned by Barbs- Just did not want any confusion when it came to credit due. Finish I hate to admit- I do not really like Linseed oil-great for gunstocks but Not hard enough for me-finish is a simple General wipe on.



they all are still outstanding,
love the talent on this forum! from harvested wood to ANYTHING that deals with wood. you ask a question and almost get an immediate response!!
what type of wipe on, was it poly? or a blend of some sort?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2012)

It is a blend- a picture is worth a thousand words- no kidding I need to shake it more often-forgot that :dash2::dash2:

[attachment=5252]


----------

